

DC legalized online poker very recently - japherwocky
http://www.osga.com/artman/publish/article_8990.shtml

======
kgermino
_"Players are really loyal in this industry," Ifrah said. "You really have to
ask yourself what is the incentive a player is going to have to leave a
trusted site with global competition to play in a site that's untested and
kind of unknown and doesn't offer you the same level of play."_

Well after what happened the other day [1] I know I would be more likely to
use a site that I knew I could get my money out of. edit: This article was
written before the FBI stepped in.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2451302>

------
ataggart
An article written two days before the big FBI shutdown.

------
vidiviciveni
> There was really no clear law that said we could not do this," Brown said
> Wednesday.

Well doesn't that just nullify the recent FBI seizures??

~~~
w1ntermute
It would if the federal government adhered to the rule of law.

